# Standard Treatment for WC Frogs



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

So, I have a question that will probably have many answers - depending on the source. 

If you were to acquire wild caught frogs - with no treatments at all between the rain forest and your front door ---- what would the standard regiment of treatment/testing be for the animals?

Check for worms?
Check for chytrid?
Other checks?

What medication would you typically dose and how much?

(Found some older threads on quarantine, but nothing on a specific list of tests and/or treatments that WC frogs should probably have.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

dedman said:


> So, I have a question that will probably have many answers - depending on the source.
> 
> If you were to acquire wild caught frogs - with no treatments at all between the rain forest and your front door ---- what would the standard regiment of treatment/testing be for the animals?
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't touch fresh-import WCs with a 10' frog pole, but if you were to undertake it, you should expect losses, and an expensive testing/treatment schedule. I prefer not to prophylactically dose anything without confirmation of an infection, but some of the common drugs for general quarantine treatment include:

Panacur (Fenbendazole): for de-worming
Metronidazol (Flagyl): for some bacterial and protozoal infections
Baytril: as a general antibiotic/anti-bacterial
Silver Sulfadiazene: as a topical anti-fungal/skin wound spot treatment
Itraconazole: (as well as some types of the over-the-counter Lamisil product) for treatment of Chytrid fungus

In addition to three fecal checks over the course of three sequential weeks, I believe that most AZA institutions also incorporate a minimum 60 day quarantine/observation period. I suspect that they would also run PCR swab tests for Chytrid and Ranavirus over this period. 
Above all, keep them in a separate room from the rest of your collection during quarantine, and use separate feeders/spray bottles/tools/gloves/etc., and insect-proof observation containers so that there is no chance of cross-contamination. I would also recommend getting a vet's opinion before starting any medication, as dose can be specific to the size of the animal, and the severity of the infection.

Edit: Calcium Gluconate and Amphibian Ringer's Solution could also be important to have on hand to assist with recovery.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Dane-

Thanks for your response. I know that there is inherent risk with working with WC animals. I have been keeping frogs for a long time and things certainly are different now than they were in the 90's when many of the frogs that we had were WC. 

99% of the pumilio/histrionicus and many tinc's were WC - since that time a lot has changed.

Thus my post, I saw that someone is selling some WC animals. This seems like it is kind of a rarity these days (which is a good thing) and it made me think -- When I was first into frogs the only potential treatment we would really discuss was panacur - so, any information on new treatments in one place would be interesting to me. 

Your list seems pretty comprehensive, I wonder if anyone else will choose to chime in with other treatments that they might recommend.

Ernie


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

A good microscope can save a lot of stress on you and the frogs.....


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

chadbandman said:


> A good microscope can save a lot of stress on you and the frogs.....


...a scope and the ability to identify what you are looking at.


----------

